
Show HN: I'm building an app to plan trips to Europe and rate locations - NiagaraThistle
https://eurotripr.com
======
NiagaraThistle
Hi, I'm in the early stages of building a web app to allow travelers to score
European Countries, Cities, and Attractions, as well as tracking costs for
travelers and build and share travel itineraries. The site is a work in
progress, and there are features / functionality still unfinished, but I'd
love some constructive feedback so i can make the tool as useful as possible
once travel is open again. I'm a solo maker, so be nice (but honest) if
possible :/

There's a feedback form in the lower left of the site for comments and bug
reporting.

Would you use this (when its finished)? Any comments on feature set?

The URL is [https://eurotripr.com](https://eurotripr.com)

TL;DR: I'm building a web app to help European travelers plan trips, rate
locations, and track costs for European Travel, I'd love some constructive
feedback.

Thanks for anyone with the time to look.

~~~
rukshn
Hi, I just saw the tour page, it's still too early to give a feedback because
it's still too early to say anything.

But I really like the concept, hit me up if you like to get in touch @justruky
on Twitter

~~~
NiagaraThistle
Thanks for looking at it. It's very early stage, so yeah I will definitely hit
you up when its a bit more polished.

Thank!

